# publicity & press releases...



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am wondering how I am going to juggle publicity. Last year I sent out press releases waaaay too late. Only one newspaper got us in, and two tv channels wanted to film us, but couldn't get to us in time for air on Halloween.
So, this year, I just sent out press releases to our 2 big newspapers, and 3 tv stations. Hoping I can still get 1 paper & two tv stations, how the hell am I gonna juggle them? Last year, one station called while they were on their way over- we weren't even ready so we turned them away. How am I supposed to do this? I told them the full haunt/show would be available to them the 28th 29th & 30th and they could come either day or night but to CALL AHEAD so we could greet them. Now I am thinking this is too much time for us to be ready & waiting for them. Should I have limited them to one night/time? Also, what is the equittette for this; am I supposed to tell one tv station if another one was already here to film us?
AllI want is one dollar more in donations to charity than we got last year....


5r


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Called "school of hard knocks".
You'll know after .....been there myself.

Well, prepare for the worse and all else will fall into place.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

What does that mean?

(looking scared)

5r


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

I am going through the same thing. I had three different people contact me from NBC and one crew left a voicemail that they were on their way over. I had to quickly call them back and tell them I was getting ready for a party that night and wasn't ready. Now they are coming Sunday night to film. I am not sure but I think if one TV station is coming out then the others would not want to cover the same thing. Good luck!


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

Experience has taught me two things...

1 (just like people stealing your props) You ALWAYS have to be ready.

and

2 When you send out your PR, specify a day and time that they could attend. Just give each media outlet a seperate day and time. I send a PR and email a reporter (from each media outlet) about 2 months ahead, the email usually gets a response and more connections. then forward your PR to the new connections until you get a confirmation.

To quote Andy Warhol - 'everyone gets their fifteen minutes of fame'
To quote myself - 'Dazzle 'em with bull****'


----------

